# Pictures of my recent haul in Puerto Rico and of my "collection"



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys!

As promised, here are snapshots of my haul while I was in vacation in Puerto Rico. I visited the Cigar House in Viejo San Juan and I found the selection was quite nice (up here where I live, I have to drive 2h just to find a decent cigar store) so I just grabbed a bunch and loaded my credit card.

Padron, Fuente, Opus X, and Drew Estate









The Opus X's









Drew Estate









Opus X and Between the Lines









Opus X tins









And now I had to find the place to store these newly acquired gems!

Opus X's in the first drawer









Add the other Fuente sticks









Then the Padrons









And then add the various other sticks









In the second drawer, find a little place next to the GH2002 for the Liberty









Then add the Drew Estate sticks and the Tatuaje









And everything fits in a small lunch box-sized cooler thanks to those beautiful drawers from Forrest









Sorry for the crappy point and shoot pictures, I didn't feel like taking my DSLR and editing real photos tonight!

Have a good night y'all!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice, enjoy em Shawn!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

sexy pictures


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

zeavran1 said:


> sexy pictures


Very tasty looking!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I loved that store when I was there. Best I've ever been in and very helpful. They always had plenty of Unicos


----------



## SACigars (Apr 5, 2012)

Great pictures. How do I get ahold of this Forrest if I need some drawers made also?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

SACigars said:


> Great pictures. How do I get ahold of this Forrest if I need some drawers made also?


He goes by the name of Wineador here on the forums. Great guy to deal with! PM him!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice finds. I wish I had seen this place when I was in San Juan 2 years ago. How are the prices down there?


----------



## RangemasterP226 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice looking cigars, I think I'll go have one now!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Sweet. Drool.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

What was the cost?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> What was the cost?


Quite expensive I must say. Some were on par with the prices on Atlantic Cigar and Cigar Place, but others (the Between the Line's) were as much as twice the price.

If I wanted to spend wisely, I could've have waited to find them cheaper online, but seeing those, all available, and all in the same walk-in humidor, when vast the majority is always sold out on the websites I usually buy from, I decided to take the plunge and ask questions later.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

When I was there this past spring, their Liga prices were at msrp.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> When I was there this past spring, their Liga prices were at msrp.


Yes, LP and Opus were priced right but the Between the lines were 30$ each when they are 16$ on AtlanticCigar.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice haul Shawn! the only problem I see if that you're starting to run out of room in the humi!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice pics! Now I need a smoke lol


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking cigars you got there brother, way to go!


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

I need to re-evaluate where i travel!


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Quite the haul indeed :thumb:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

nice man!! I'd kill to find a spot to buy some of the Between the Lines.. My guy always sells so fast


----------

